# Za co co odpowiada HAL i jak go recznie konfigurowac?

## demoh

Wiem ze HAL odpowiada za montowanie floppy, cd-rom, partycji ntfs itp, ale czy odpowiada tez za montowanie otoczenia siciowego dla samby? Tzn HAL odpowiada za wszystkie obiekty w komputerze Nautilus itp menadzerach plikow?

Mozna wylaczac jakos recznie w pliku konfiguracyjnym montowanie niektorych typow urzadzen?

----------

## Zwierzak

Nie HAL nie odpowiada za montowanie dyskietek, dysków i innych, tylko służy do informowania programów o pojawieniu się nowych urządzeń z możliwością odczytu lub zapisu danych. To inne programy zastanawiają się co z tym zrobić. Środowisko KDE i jeden program z Gnome służy właśnie do automontowania na podstawie tych informacji. Wine znowu symuluje w ten sposób jaki zachowuje się Windows z pojawianiem się nowych urządzeń i dowiadywaniem się co jest CD-ROMem, co dyskietą, aby użytkownik nie musiał tego już ręcznie konfigurować. Amarok natomiast w ten sposób rozpoznaje zewnętrzne urządzenia pamięci i pozwala w łatwy sposób uaktualniać na nich kolekcję.

----------

## demoh

Dzieki za odpowiedz  :Smile: 

Jaki program odpowiada w Gnome za montowanie? I jak go zmusic by czegos nie montowal? Jak by co to gnoma nie mam ale posluguje sie gnomowskimi programami  :Razz: 

----------

## Zwierzak

```
$ eix gnome-volume-manager

* gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager

     Available versions:  1.5.4 1.5.15-r2 1.5.15-r3 2.15.0 2.15.0-r1 (~)2.17.0 {crypt debug doc}

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/

     Description:         Daemon that enforces volume-related policies
```

Co do tego drugiego to musisz poszukać po opcjach programu. Ale najczęściej wystarczy nie montować go w /etc/fstab, bo niewymienne media stosują się wg jego regułek.

----------

## demoh

Ostatnio zrobilem update HAL i widze partycje ntfs mimo ze nie ma jej nie ma w fstab, a wczesniej nie bylo takich bajerow   :Shocked: 

Zobacze czy tym programem zrobie to co chce  :Smile:  dzieki za odpowiedz  :Smile: 

EDIT---------------------------------

Nic ciekawego tam nie znalazlem :/

Wie ktos jak usunac montowanie/wykrywanie partycji nie zapisanych w fstab a widocznych w nautilusie?

----------

## unK

Spróbuj dopisać sobie tą partycję do fstab z opcją noauto.

----------

## taopai

 *demoh wrote:*   

> ale czy odpowiada tez za montowanie otoczenia siciowego dla samby?

 

Jak chcesz mieć automatyczne mountowanie zasobów samby to zainteresuj się fusesmb.

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

